# 7kg of scrap for gold from brum uk



## pgm (Dec 30, 2010)

i think this might be good for local person from brum....

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/7kilo-scrap-memory-gold-recovery-1kilo-gold-fingers-/260713595126?pt=UK_Computing_ComputerComponents_MemoryRAM_JN&hash=item3cb3bdc0f6


----------



## stevem4323 (Jan 1, 2011)

yes this was my lot but i have now pulled it off ebay and i am going to let it build up as we have tonnes of this stuff so we are going to do it ourselfs...just got to find the time


----------



## joem (Jan 1, 2011)

stevem
that was me that sent you a message on ebay about shipping to canada


----------



## martyn111 (Jan 1, 2011)

And me that asked if you had sold them or were thinking of relisting them


----------



## butcher (Jan 2, 2011)

funny forum members are your Ebay customers :lol: are they driveing the price up on each other? :shock:


----------



## joem (Jan 2, 2011)

NOOOO. I bid and try to win. I have come to trust members of this forum and have shown integrity in my online transactions. When I see a member's auction I check it out but I have never yet bid or bought from this member. I have had to change many things in my life but my integrity was not one of them. :x


----------



## butcher (Jan 2, 2011)

Joem, I was not questioning your integrity, I have little expierience with ebay, but that of it I had was people run up bids to more than the value of gold, I was joking , get it ? I did not know you guys already knew that you were all forum members, I was just making a joke, about three forum members on ebay buying gold from each other, but I guess I should not do that as I have very little humor. this had nothing to do with anybodys integrity.


----------



## joem (Jan 2, 2011)

Butcher; My humour runs deep and I laugh at most comments at my expense, but there are too may "best of ebay posts" that proven that there are many people on ebay who will just take your money and send you crap all the while looking like the best thing on the internet with super great ratings and feedback. I never want to be linked to these people, nor not even the inkling of price fixing. One day I hope to sell my recovered gold and I would rather do it here with certain members knowing we can all make some money without gouging each other. Now that my words are said, I will not take offense and being that I have a sarcastic(ish) sense of humour I can laugh at your joke.
no worries - btw got an offer on my gold lol


----------



## Ocean (Jan 2, 2011)

I have been selling escrap on ebay and sometimes it is purchased by forum members.


----------



## gold4mike (Jan 4, 2011)

Letting your fellow forum members know about a listing is a good thing IMHO. At the very least it will ensure that your items get bids that closely reflect the value of the item for sale. 

If I'm outbid by someone who has an unrealistic evaluation of the value I can feel happy for my fellow forum member's (the seller) good fortune.

I've placed bids on many items our members have listed but won very few. It's all good!


----------



## nickvc (Jan 4, 2011)

I think this is what they call a free market....but the nice thing is that members seem to watch out for each other.


----------



## stevem4323 (Jan 9, 2011)

hi guys i have still got all the fingers and memory we get tons of this stuff as we run a computer recycling company in birmingham uk and its about time we started doing the processing ourselfs
processors,memory,graphics and sound cards ,laser printers if only we had the time to do it all instead of sending it out to various companies and getting peanuts
maybe we will set up a processing facility and do it ourselfs


----------

